# OG Premium Sportway 5:20's



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

Ok,heres the deal.I use to work for Orlies hydraulics for several years and would buy Premium Sportway tires by the 100's.The place that made them was Fairmount Tire in Los Angeles on Slauson.
If you are serious about the OGs being made lets all contact Fairmont Tire via email or snail mail.Please try and write a serious and polite letter stating that you would like them to re-release the the OG tire and that you would also like to see them make them as close to the OG's as possible.Also state why you are unhappy with the Coker tires but without slandering them.

Here is the link to the site 
http://www.fairmounttire.com/home.html


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

[email protected] 

Fairmount Tire (Warehouse)
618 E. 61st St.
Los Angeles, CA 90001
(323) 750-2840
(323) 231-0220 fax 


Fairmount Tire (Retail) 
600 W. Slauson Ave. 
Los Angeles, CA 90044
(323) 750-8676
(323) 750-2981 fax


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

DO IT!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 26 2009, 11:55 PM~15478593
> *Ok,heres the deal.I use to work for Orlies hydraulics for several years and would buy Premium Sportway tires by the 100's.The place that made them was Fairmont Tire in Los Angeles on Slauson.
> If you are serious about the OGs being made lets all contact Fairmont Tire via email or snail mail.Please try and write a serious and polite letter stating that you would like them to re-release the the OG tire and that you would also like to see them make them as close to the OG's as possible.Also state why you are unhappy with the Coker tires but without slandering them.
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with the Coker 5:20's (I've never had a set of Coker Tires)? I was thinking about buying some. :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

jajaja,just noticed I put 5:20 instead of 5.20


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Oct 27 2009, 06:52 AM~15479297
> *Whats wrong with the Coker 5:20's (I've never had a set of Coker Tires)?  I was thinking about buying some. :0
> *


I guess some people are having problems with them.I dont care for the way they look.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Good idea, its worth a try


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Damn server!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 27 2009, 07:41 AM~15480032
> *jajaja,just noticed I put 5:20 instead of 5.20
> *



YOU MUST BE THINKING OF 4:20 :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

here is my email to Fairmount.

Sirs,

My name is Jason Dave, and I would be very interested in the possibility of re releasing the original 5.20x13 tire. I currently run the Coker reproduction, but have been experiencing tire failures. Specifically, where the whitewall meets the blackwall, the tires always split at this point. I am not the only one having isssues. An associate of mine has gone through 6 of theses tires on a completley original 1965 Impala. He was running the 5.20x14. His failures mirrored mine, though I have the 5.20x13. In both cases, some tires have only lasted less than 100 miles. I am assuming it has to do with overloading the tire well past its weight rating.

I had started a topic in the forum section of www.layiylow.com and addressed this problem with some of my peers, and I recieved some good feedback. I will also point out at this time that I am aware that I am using this tire in an incorrect application; however the tire sold by Coker is advertised as a "lowrider" tire, and is also stamped as such on the tire. I have been in touch with Coker, as well as Denman (the current producer of this tire), and they are actively seeking a solution. However, it has recently come to my attention from a fellow layitlow.com member that Fairmount is in fact the original producer of this tire, so I thought I would come to you with the idea of re-releasing the original tire. The lowrider industry is experiencing a huge resurgance in the "old school", or retro look of many components. Old aircraft hydraulics, wheels and tires are just a few of the original items being sought after. 

Wheels and tires make the car, and nothing compares to a set of Supremes or Tru-Spokes wrapped with vintage rubber. I truly believe there are enough of us in this small, but influencial niche of the automotive industry to warrant the re-release of 13 and 14" 5.20's. Please let me know what, if anything, I can do to facilitate this. Also, check out the website, and you can witness firsthand the passion we all share for our vintage cars.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Cordially,

Jason Dave


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

thankyou Racerboy,very well written and thought out


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Didn't they sell the original molds?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

the OG mold was broken


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

thank you..

as individuals, we will have a tough time effecting change. as a group, we are much more powerful and influencial than we think.

i do not know what, if any, patents, trademarks, or proprietary issues could prevent the re-release of an exact copy of the original tire. but if Coker doesnt want to do it, then we try Fairmount. and if that fails we go down the line of tire manufacturers until we either exhaust all possibilities, or find a company that is willing to take a chance at producing this tire.

regardless of who ultimately produces this tire (if any), it has to be a viable, money making opportunity for those involved. otherwise, why do it. these companies are in business to be in business, and if they did decide to be philanthropic, or make any sort of charitable contributions, it isnt going to be in the form of tires!

so as Jaime and I said, let those of us that are interested in this band together, and be heard.

I have taken the initiative here, so all those that are up for this, PM me your emails so that I can forward them to the people in the industry that need to hear it. i will also keep you informed (both via email and here) of any new developments

good, bad, or ugly, we need input!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

just to add it is possible,my friend contacted Fairmont tire a few years ago,matter of fact he bought there last remaining sets.They had set up a deal where he would buy x amount of sets a year and x amount of dollar buy in when he was ready but due to his money not being right he was unable to follow through.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 27 2009, 08:48 AM~15480080
> *Good idea, its worth a try
> *


Yup


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

I have been working on getting the OG Premium Sportways remade for the last 4 months.
I hooked up with a tire engineer from Goodyear who is helping me with it.
They can be remade, and I have spoken to Fairmount Tire and they will license the name and design. 

The old molds no longer exist according to both Fairmount Tire and the original manufacturer of the Premium Sportway 5.20's.

It is also possible to remake them with a higher load capacity than the originals and more whitewall size options than just the 1/2" and 1" sizes of the originals if people wanted it.

And regarding the problems with the Coker 5.20's in this post 

The 2-ply with 4-ply strength is industry standard now as they use the term Ply Ratings to describe the strength of a tire due to the fact that they can now make tires that have less plies but the same load ratings as the old system which described the actual number of plies in a tires construction. This also helps make the tires cheaper to manufacture, reduce heat buildup, and weigh less which helps improve fuel mileage a bit. Which is all good for a car that fits within the specs of the tire but when they are used on a lowrider I don't think it will work at all.

So Yes I think you have to make them with 4 actual plys to work well on a lowrider like the O.G. 5.20's did.

Also I know Coker makes there 5.20's with Polyester tire cords and not the Nylon tire cords that the O.G. 5.20s used. Which makes the Cokers not flatspot and get that nylon thump like the O.G. 5.20s, but Nylon is stronger and also handles heat buildup better than polyester, which maybe why the Coker 5.20's are splitting. Because when you overload a tire it builds up a lot of heat and starts to degrade faster than normal.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is VERY good info.

I WILL be keeping a eye on this, i have alway's liked the look of 5.20's just after hearing problem's here and there it turned me away.I hope a company build's a tire that the lowrider culture can truly be happy w/ i know myself i'm thinking positive.


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

Got me all excited.......


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 27 2009, 12:55 PM~15482341
> *I have been working on getting the OG Premium Sportways remade for the last 4 months.
> I hooked up with a tire engineer from Goodyear who is helping me with it.
> They can be remade, and I have spoken to Fairmount Tire and they will license the name and design.
> ...


I would like to thank you for doing what you are doing.I takes people like you to step up and get shit going.If I can be of any assistance just let me know........


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 27 2009, 05:06 PM~15484047
> *Got me all excited.......
> *



Better cash out & get ready to place a 'chunky but funky' order.... :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 27 2009, 05:10 PM~15484645
> *Better cash out & get ready to place a 'chunky but funky' order.... :biggrin:
> *


man....IF this should happen....theyll proberly make you sign a waiver for the useage of these tires....5.20s from the getgo were never ment tobe on lowriders but we still do it....lols...am i the only one who like 5.60s? those tires are badass....they drive alil better than 5.20s??????????and as far as ordering....shit....thell be on backorder for so long....and i wonder how much theyll be also $100-$120 per tire?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

nice if they get remade!
guys that "collect" them can stack them up!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 27 2009, 09:02 PM~15487701
> *nice if they get remade!
> guys that "collect" them can stack them up!
> *


x2


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

if the old molds have been destroyed, can an NOS tire be used as a cast for a new mold?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

HOPE SOMETHING HAPPENS OF THIS....I HAD HEARD THEY SOLD THE MOLD


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 27 2009, 10:08 PM~15488572
> *HOPE SOMETHING HAPPENS OF THIS....I HAD HEARD THEY SOLD THE MOLD
> *


no,it was broken.Thats is straight from the horses mouth. :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 27 2009, 08:46 PM~15487465
> *...am i the only one who like 5.60s? those tires are badass....they drive alil better than 5.20s??????????
> *


Do you have any pics of 5.60s on a 14x8 rim?


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 27 2009, 07:52 PM~15484482
> *I would like to thank you for doing what you are doing.I takes people like you to step up and get shit going.If I can be of any assistance just let me know........
> *


Thanks Homie... Been working hard on this and I hope I can get everything together to get it done.

I would like to know if there is anything you or anybody else would change about the OG 5.20's to make them better or if you would prefer that they be made the same as the originals.

The biggest thing on my list was a high quality whitewall material since the original whitewall material sucked

But, like I said in my other post they could also be made with a higher load rating ( Load Range C ) or more whitewall sizes if people wanted it. Or anything else anybody wants to suggest.

Any changes would have to be cleared with Fairmount Tire first but it is worth a try if people wanted anything different from the originals.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 28 2009, 12:45 AM~15488292
> *if the old molds have been destroyed, can an NOS tire be used as a cast for a new mold?
> *


I don't know if you can use an old tire as a cast for the new molds but you can use an old tire and reverse engineer it to create the 3D CAD model for the new molds. That is what I am planning on having done.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 28 2009, 11:31 AM~15492887
> *Thanks Homie... Been working hard on this and I hope I can get everything together to get it done.
> 
> I would like to know if there is anything you or anybody else would change about the OG 5.20's to make them better or if you would prefer that they be made the same as the originals.
> ...


just higher load rating and better white wall material like you stated.I would leave the whitewall sizes alone.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 28 2009, 11:39 AM~15492955
> *I don't know if you can use an old tire as a cast for the new molds but you can use an old tire and reverse engineer it to create the 3D CAD model for the new molds.  That is what I am planning on having done.
> *


with aluminum there is a the shrinkage factor,not sure if this applys to rubber molds.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 27 2009, 11:46 PM~15487465
> *man....IF this should happen....theyll proberly make you sign a waiver for the useage of these tires....5.20s from the getgo were never ment tobe on lowriders but we still do it....lols...am i the only one who like 5.60s? those tires are badass....they drive alil better than 5.20s??????????and as far as ordering....shit....thell be on backorder for so long....and i wonder how much theyll be also $100-$120 per tire?
> *


I'm pretty sure any type of waiver would be up to the tire shop that was mounting your tires.
The license with Fairmount Tire should include the 5.60s so if demand was there they could also be made again.

If they do cost more than $100 per tire I don't think it would even be worth remaking them as I don't think you could sell enough to fulfill yearly production quotas. And there will be backorders but hopefully no more than 3months or so. Which really sucks but smaller quantity tire production runs are squeezed in whenever their is an open slot between the larger production runs


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 28 2009, 02:45 PM~15492997
> *just higher load rating and better white wall material like you stated.I would leave the whitewall sizes alone.
> *


Cool I will wait to see what anyone else has to say as well.

I only like the skinny whitewall myself, but I know some people in norcal who use to buff them out back in the day and if they wanted them direct from the manufacturer like that it could be done.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 28 2009, 11:53 AM~15493074
> *I'm pretty sure any type of waiver would be up to the tire shop that was mounting your tires.
> The license with Fairmount Tire should include the 5.60s so if demand was there they could also be made again.
> 
> ...


if the Coker tire costs $91 (13"), then I myself would be willing to pony up $120-$125. But, they should be an exact copy. Dont make a bunch of different whitewall sizes, because too many options will only complicate matters. Start with the 13". If demand increases enough to warrant it, make 14".

Do you know what yearly quotas would need to be? You could always pre-sell a bunch..


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 28 2009, 10:21 PM~15493877
> *if the Coker tire costs $91 (13"), then I myself would be willing to pony up $120-$125. But, they should be an exact copy. Dont make a bunch of different whitewall sizes, because too many options will only complicate matters. Start with the 13". If demand increases enough to warrant it, make 14".
> 
> Do you know what yearly quotas would need to be? You could always pre-sell a bunch..
> *


I would definately start with the 14" also, since a lot of the oldskool rims are 14" (Tru-Spokes, Classics, Rays for example). A lot of us oldskool rim riders will only roll 5.20's or 5.60's.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 28 2009, 03:21 PM~15493877
> *if the Coker tire costs $91 (13"), then I myself would be willing to pony up $120-$125. But, they should be an exact copy. Dont make a bunch of different whitewall sizes, because too many options will only complicate matters. Start with the 13". If demand increases enough to warrant it, make 14".
> 
> Do you know what yearly quotas would need to be? You could always pre-sell a bunch..
> *


co-signed


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Pre purchase or a legitimate "waiting list" would be ideal as long the idea is ran by a lot of folks first, maybe something registred on a site with your actual email etc..

The first run should include the most popular size WW in 13 first if the demand is enough of course others should follow...

i do agree on the fact that i cant justify 120+ for a tire that is a non exact copy of what is being sought after. if it were exact and of better quality more folks would be buying


Also these tires will be ran on cars in a different application level than their original use. mostly weekend cars, show cars, vehicles not necesarily driven ant constant highway speeds day in day out etc . that should be taken into consideration as well when re-engineering them. Not that they should be inferior to a typical tire but designed in its adequate ply regardless of MPG and other practical benefits.

i hope it pulls through even if it takes a while or even if a few batches are made a year.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont know if its been posted but didnt low joe's out of ft worth area have a mold for the 5.20's. i think they are out of business these days. but just putting it out there


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2009, 04:16 PM~15494866
> *i dont know if its been posted but didnt low joe's out of ft worth area have a mold for the 5.20's.  i think they are out of business these days.  but just putting it out there
> *


last i spoke to em was 2-3 yrs ago not sure if they around now...
817-831-2747 is the last working numb i had for em


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this sounds like a good idea...but

wouldnt they still be reproductions? wouldnt it be like havent an og 1957 belair, and a 1957 that they reproduced the whole body? kind of takes away from the intergrity of the tire. because when i see a set of OG premium sportways i say dam. but if they start making them again it kind of waters down the concept 

kind of like the wheels alot of houston guys roll called the 84 "swanga" those wheels people would get shot at the red light for, then in 2000 they started reproducing them, but it just isnt the same. anyone agree or am i the only one.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2009, 04:26 PM~15494997
> *this sounds like a good idea...but
> 
> wouldnt they still be reproductions?  wouldnt it be like havent an og 1957 belair, and a 1957 that they reproduced the whole body?  kind of takes away from the intergrity of the tire. because when i see a set of OG premium sportways i say dam.  but if they start making them again it kind of waters down the concept
> ...


I can follow that.

It is just like Tru-Spokes.They make new ones that are almost the same to most people but an og set is that.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2009, 03:26 PM~15494997
> *this sounds like a good idea...but
> 
> wouldnt they still be reproductions?  wouldnt it be like havent an og 1957 belair, and a 1957 that they reproduced the whole body?  kind of takes away from the intergrity of the tire. because when i see a set of OG premium sportways i say dam.  but if they start making them again it kind of waters down the concept
> ...


i hear you on that. but NOS 5.20's aint gonna last much longer. even if they arent mounted, the ozone and atmosphere starts degrading the rubber. If they were *exact* copies, then it wouldnt matter much. it may be possible to have all the correct vintage DOT stamps as well. if the tire was sold as "show" or "offroad use only", then the new manufacturer could possibly circumvent any new DOT requirements. just a thought..

start with 13's and go from there.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2009, 04:26 PM~15494997
> *this sounds like a good idea...but
> 
> wouldnt they still be reproductions?  wouldnt it be like havent an og 1957 belair, and a 1957 that they reproduced the whole body?  kind of takes away from the intergrity of the tire. because when i see a set of OG premium sportways i say dam.  but if they start making them again it kind of waters down the concept
> ...


i think the main idea is to get he best quality tire in closes similarity to the OG's and made easily accessible to all...

eithere way soon will be the day when there will be NO og 5.20s left. and it will be in our lifetime. i think all it will be is making them readily available again. regardless they would get bought amd im pretty sure would only affect the increasing price of the Ogs....which im cool with. 

om the long run i rather have a better quality made replica than a unsafe outdated hard to find pricey tire....as im sure most others would.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

on the long run i rather have a better quality made replica than a unsafe outdated hard to find pricey tire....as im sure most others would. 
x520


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

BY THE WAY NOS 520S ARENT THAT HARD TO FIND....JUST BETTER HAVE THE CASH TO BUY THEM UP.....


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 28 2009, 08:25 PM~15498251
> *i think the main idea is to get he best quality tire in closes similarity to the OG's and made easily accessible to all...
> 
> eithere way soon will be the day when there will be NO og 5.20s left. and it will be in our lifetime. i think all it will be is making them readily available again. regardless they would get bought amd im pretty sure would only affect the increasing price of the Ogs....which im cool with.
> ...




that pretty much sums it up for me too!


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 29 2009, 08:21 AM~15502506
> *[/color]
> 
> that pretty much sums it up for me too!
> *


Same here


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 28 2009, 09:04 PM~15498829
> *on the long run i rather have a better quality made replica than a unsafe outdated hard to find pricey tire....as im sure most others would.
> x520
> *


Well put.... I agree 520% :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 28 2009, 04:21 PM~15493877
> *if the Coker tire costs $91 (13"), then I myself would be willing to pony up $120-$125. But, they should be an exact copy. Dont make a bunch of different whitewall sizes, because too many options will only complicate matters. Start with the 13". If demand increases enough to warrant it, make 14".
> 
> Do you know what yearly quotas would need to be? You could always pre-sell a bunch..
> *


500 sets or 2000 tires should be enough to cover the yearly quotas. 

I like this idea of pre-sales. If enough people were willing to do this it would be a great help in getting this done.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 28 2009, 04:30 PM~15493974
> *I would definately start with the 14" also, since a lot of the oldskool rims are 14" (Tru-Spokes, Classics, Rays for example). A lot of us oldskool rim riders will only roll 5.20's or 5.60's.
> *


I hear ya on this

I would like to do both the 13" & 14" at the same time because you get a discount on the manufacturing of the new molds. Plus a lot of mold manufacturers require that you buy molds in sets of 4, and since I have already been told that I will need at least 2 molds per size it works out perfectly.

Starting with just one size and just 2 molds is possible though and is an option.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 29 2009, 11:27 AM~15504094
> *500 sets or 2000 tires should be enough to cover the yearly quotas.
> 
> I like this idea of pre-sales.  If enough people were willing to do this it would be a great help in getting this done.
> *


I think theres plenty of people here that would buy them up and "stash" them, I dont think meeting that quota would be a problem.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 28 2009, 05:10 PM~15494304
> *Pre purchase or a legitimate "waiting list" would be ideal as long the idea is ran by a lot of folks first, maybe something registred on a site with your actual email etc..
> 
> The first run should include the most popular size WW in 13 first if the demand is enough of course others should follow...
> ...


Maybe when I can get more of this in place and have a good estimate on what the costs per tire would be I could set up a list of all the people interested in doing pre-sales and if their was enough interest I could then go ahead and have them actually pre-pay.

I know they can never be exactly like the orignals but my goal is to get them 99% accurate 

i hope it pulls through even if it takes a while or even if a few batches are made a year.

Me Too


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 28 2009, 11:25 PM~15498251
> *i think the main idea is to get he best quality tire in closes similarity to the OG's and made easily accessible to all...
> 
> eithere way soon will be the day when there will be NO og 5.20s left. and it will be in our lifetime. i think all it will be is making them readily available again. regardless they would get bought amd im pretty sure would only affect the increasing price of the Ogs....which im cool with.
> ...


X1000

Not to mention with the way things are going there will be no whitewall tires available period. 5.20's or Radials. Except from Coker.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 29 2009, 11:41 AM~15504173
> *Maybe when I can get more of this in place and have a good estimate on what the costs per tire would be I could set up a list of all the people interested in doing pre-sales and if their was enough interest I could then go ahead and have them actually pre-pay.
> 
> I know they can never be exactly like the orignals but my goal is to get them 99% accurate
> ...


I know there are several clubs that run exclusively "Premium Sport" or the OG's 

and more clubs are starting to use them as I saw in Vegas.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Oct 29 2009, 12:41 PM~15504173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sure there are enough real riders that are ready now to buy a set of these if available, so presale or waiting list is def to consider...mayeb presail with deposit etc? then pay bal?

either way im just waiting for this to pull through as im sure many others are ill be keeping posted....


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

dam! cant wait to see them i rolled one set since i started lowriding and dam i miss that ride. and the look  nothing compares to the 5.20 i hope thay make them exact would be nice and i think it is posible to do.so keep us posted on that.ill be ready to buy a set,o ya it would be nice if thay can go for $40 buks a tire to .lol.. hey you never know :biggrin: 
(5.20 TO THE TOP) :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 29 2009, 12:33 PM~15504121
> *I hear ya on this
> 
> I would like to do both the 13" & 14" at the same time because you get a discount on the manufacturing of the new molds.  Plus a lot of mold manufacturers require that you buy molds in sets of 4, and since I have already been told that I will need at least 2 molds per size it works out perfectly.
> ...


Stick to 13 and 14 as there are just as many people wanting 14 as 13 out there.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 29 2009, 04:18 PM~15506891
> *Stick to 13 and 14 as there are just as many people wanting 14 as 13 out there.
> *


14s for me


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 29 2009, 05:18 PM~15506891
> *Stick to 13 and 14 as there are just as many people wanting 14 as 13 out there.
> *


your right, id be wanting 14s for my stocks and 14 for my tripple gold D's and a set of 13s for my Z's


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

all my club would ride on them  ....I hope we can make it happen


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

ALL THIS HYPE AND TALK....IS THIS REALLY GONNA HAPPEN?YES OR NO? I DONT LIKE BEING LET DOWN..... :angry: LET ME KNOW SO I CAN STOP LOOKING AND FINDING THE OG TIRES....THANKS IN ADVANCE TO THOSE TRYING TO BRING BACK THE TIRE THAT BELONGS ON LOWRIDERS....TTT FOR PREMIUM SPORTWAYS


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 30 2009, 01:18 AM~15506891
> *Stick to 13 and 14 as there are just as many people wanting 14 as 13 out there.
> *


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

I dig the OG 5.20's but since they really are not avaliable without paying an arm and a leg and taking the chance of riding on some weather damaged rubber thats been sitting for years I'll use the 5/8th w/w Preminum Sport Lowrider Series Coker for now. When and if they ressurect the OG 5.20 tire then I will switch to that tire. I AM NO WAY KNOCKING OR TALKING SHIT ABOUT ANYONES STASH OF 5.20'S. I have had some issues with tires sitting on the shelf blowing out on my daily some years ago. If they do come through with a design and so forth you bet your ass I am going to be a prepaid buyer.
Alex G!


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 29 2009, 02:47 PM~15504232
> *I know there are several clubs that run exclusively "Premium Sport" or the OG's
> 
> and more clubs are starting to use them as I saw in Vegas.
> *


Thanks for the info


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 30 2009, 06:37 AM~15512222
> *ALL THIS HYPE AND TALK....IS THIS REALLY GONNA HAPPEN?YES OR NO? I DONT LIKE BEING LET DOWN..... :angry: LET ME KNOW SO I CAN STOP LOOKING AND FINDING THE OG TIRES....THANKS IN ADVANCE TO THOSE TRYING TO BRING BACK THE TIRE THAT BELONGS ON LOWRIDERS....TTT FOR PREMIUM SPORTWAYS
> *


Sorry, The best answer I can give you is maybe. There are still some things to be worked out.
I have never said it was a done deal and I hope neither you or anybody else thought that it was.

Please do what you think is best for you, If that means looking for more OG 5.20's then keep doing that . I will continue to keep everybody informed on my progress with getting the Premium Sportway 5.20's remade.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 29 2009, 05:30 PM~15505749
> *im sure there are enough real riders that are ready now to buy a set of these if available, so presale or waiting list is def to consider...mayeb presail with deposit etc?  then pay bal?
> 
> either way im just waiting for this to pull through as im sure many others are ill be keeping posted....
> *


I am willing to consider all options and work with everybody to get this done and to get it done right so that we can all be happy


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Do whatever it takes. As long as the price is reasonable (comparable to Coker) I'd be in. However, the key to getting more folks on the bandwagon is to prove they will be engineered for lowriders from the get-go. 
To achieve the look you have to exceed the original design limitations i.e. mounting on a 7 rim much wider than intended rim of 4-5", load rating, etc. 
If you prove the tire is engineered to cope with this from the get-go, you have a winner!!


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

As a follow up to my previous reply, I have spent most of the last 2 months working on the logistics of where I would store the tires and all the shipping options available. This is really complicated because I live in Florida and I know nobody is going to pay anywhere from $50-$60 dollars in shipping. And thats at todays prices, gas is going back up again so who knows what it will be costing a month or two.

I have been getting estimates from Order Fulfillment companies that will store, pack, and ship your products for you. This gives me the advantage of getting the tires close to the majority of my customers which reduces the shipping time and cost. And it reduces the cost of the tires because I have less overhead costs to shoulder. 

Should be a win win for everybody as I see it.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Oct 30 2009, 10:13 PM~15515561
> *Do whatever it takes. As long as the price is reasonable (comparable to Coker) I'd be in. However, the key to getting more folks on the bandwagon is to prove they will be engineered for lowriders from the get-go.
> To achieve the look you have to exceed the original design limitations i.e. mounting  on a 7 rim much wider than intended rim of 4-5", load rating, etc.
> If you prove the tire is engineered to cope with this from the get-go, you have a winner!!
> *


Well, you are kinda limited on that. The 'design limitation' of the tires being very narrow, is what gives a 5.20 that distinctive look. If you start tampering with that, the tire won't look like a 5.20 anymore.
The only thing to improve safety would be the use of more advanced composites. Any other alteration to the tire will change the looks, thus defeating the purpose of making a 5.20 repro.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Oct 30 2009, 04:13 PM~15515561
> *Do whatever it takes. As long as the price is reasonable (comparable to Coker) I'd be in. However, the key to getting more folks on the bandwagon is to prove they will be engineered for lowriders from the get-go.
> To achieve the look you have to exceed the original design limitations i.e. mounting  on a 7 rim much wider than intended rim of 4-5", load rating, etc.
> If you prove the tire is engineered to cope with this from the get-go, you have a winner!!
> *


This is why I wanted feedback on whether or not people would be interested in having the tire remade as a Load Range C tire instead of the Load Range B of the originals.

They would be a little stiffer than the OG's , which could put off some people because it could reduce the sway at higher speeds, which some people liked. But the increase in max load and max pressure would help the overall durability and safety of the tire.

But I am leaving it up to everybody to tell me what they want so that hopefully everybody will have a tire that they want and can be happy with.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 30 2009, 02:13 PM~15515563
> *As a follow up to my previous reply, I have spent most of the last 2 months working on the logistics of where I would store the tires and all the shipping options available.  This is really complicated because I live in Florida and I know nobody is going to pay anywhere from $50-$60 dollars in shipping. And thats at todays prices, gas is going back up again so who knows what it will be costing a month or two.
> 
> I have been getting estimates from Order Fulfillment companies that will store, pack, and ship your products for you.  This gives me the advantage of getting the tires close to the majority of my customers  which reduces the shipping time and cost.  And it reduces the cost of the tires because I have less overhead costs to shoulder.
> ...


For me 50 or 60 bucks shipped does not seem to much.

You got to break bread to be in the game IMO.

Also I hope this will pan out but I feel it will not as I would bet there have been others that have tried and end up spinning there wheels.

I hope you pull it off but I will not hold my breath but I will be the first in line to get a set if it does happen :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

if they get repoped can they have this premium sportway logo?








i think the this logo with the border looks much better and cleaner than the older premium sportway tires...with just the script..... :biggrin:








:uh:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 30 2009, 08:19 PM~15517257
> *if they get repoped can they have this premium sportway logo?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the bordered logo is my favorite as well. I also want the border around the 4 PLY script.

I am not trying to change anything about the look of these tires. I love the look of the OG 5.20's


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 30 2009, 12:47 PM~15515400
> *Sorry, The best answer I can give you is maybe.  There are still some things to be worked out.
> I have never said it was a done deal and I hope neither you or anybody else thought that it was.
> 
> ...


We will be waiting patiently....


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 30 2009, 05:51 PM~15516166
> *For me 50 or 60 bucks shipped does not seem to much.
> 
> You got to break bread to be in the game IMO.
> ...


I wouldn't count on $50 or $60 per tire, At least not at only 500 sets per year. 

I have been informed by a fellow layitlow member that others have tried this and failed.

But I usually get what I want, Sometimes it just takes a while to finally get it!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 30 2009, 08:24 PM~15518633
> *We will be waiting patiently....
> *


worth the wait......


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefly+Oct 30 2009, 01:22 PM~15515621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see how the swaying at higher speeds would ever be considered a positive. I think most sane folks will prefer a tire with all the look and none of the drawbacks. Keep doin what it takes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

and another.....please no fat whitewalls...them shits belong on bombs....skinny whitewalls 5/8s


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 31 2009, 06:16 AM~15519038
> *and another.....please no fat whitewalls...them shits belong on bombs....skinny whitewalls 5/8s
> *


1/2 not 5/8 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

the reason the coker tire is different from the original is simple: Patent. a product needs to be 33% different from a competitor in order to avoid lawsuits. this is why the whitewall is bigger, the tread is different, and why it say "premium sport" instead of "premium sportway"

a "new" run of 5.20's must be *eactly* like the originals, otherwise there is no point in any of this.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 31 2009, 07:24 AM~15521192
> *the reason the coker tire is different from the original is simple: Patent. a product needs to be 33% different from a competitor in order to avoid lawsuits. this is why the whitewall is bigger, the tread is different, and why it say "premium sport" instead of "premium sportway"
> 
> a "new" run of 5.20's must be *eactly* like the originals, otherwise there is no point in any of this.
> *


who owns the patent to the premium sportway tire? anyone know? how much is it worth or does it cost to buy?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 31 2009, 04:33 AM~15520820
> *1/2 not 5/8 :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


your wrong homie.....the white wall is 5/8s but gets a lil bit bigger when mounted just like the cokers are 5/8s and turn 3/4s when you mount them.... :biggrin: ive had a few set in the past year or so....
















14s and once in awhile some 13s


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i think even if the cost is the same as the coker tires but the design is exact as the original and with improved structural integrity most would gladly pay the price....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 30 2009, 12:24 PM~15515267
> *Thanks for the info
> *


no problem, thats all our club rolls on


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 31 2009, 09:00 AM~15521593
> *i think even if the cost is the same as the coker tires but the design is exact as the original and with improved structural integrity most would gladly pay the price....
> *


X2 we're already paying that much for a knock-off, why not pay that much if the tire is re-produced as an original.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 31 2009, 08:53 AM~15521289
> *your wrong homie.....the white wall is 5/8s but gets a lil bit bigger when mounted just like the cokers are 5/8s and turn 3/4s when you mount them.... :biggrin: ive
> *


these still look thin, and they are mounted,
i`M SELLING THESE, 750.00 mounted ready to go.adapters,k/o`s the works.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2009, 07:36 AM~15521228
> *who owns the patent to the premium sportway tire? anyone know? how much is it worth or does it cost to buy?
> *


i know who it is, and ive been in contact with him and a tire manufacturer. there is a lot of mis-information about this, so dont believe everything you read about it.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 31 2009, 11:56 AM~15522562
> *i know who it is, and ive been in contact with him and a tire manufacturer. there is a lot of mis-information about this, so dont believe everything you read about it.
> *


you should get in contact with 64 Impala if you haven't yet.


----------



## el bigotes (Apr 4, 2009)

DONDE ANDAS CAMALION NO TE ME ESCONDAS ESE.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 31 2009, 02:49 PM~15523561
> *you should get in contact with 64 Impala if you haven't yet.
> *


i dont want to step on any toes with this. im not looking to create any conflict with anyone..

if this does take off, it will require the effort and $$ of more than one person.


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

5.20s TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 30 2009, 02:22 PM~15515621
> *Well, you are kinda limited on that. The 'design limitation' of the tires being very narrow, is what gives a 5.20 that distinctive look. If you start tampering with that, the tire won't look like a 5.20 anymore.
> The only thing to improve safety would be the use of more advanced composites. Any other alteration to the tire will change the looks, thus defeating the purpose of making a 5.20 repro.
> *



just build them with more ply`s than just 4, my dad has an old vw bus he`s owned for years,, when it came time to buy tires, he looked at the cheapie priced tires,,,,,,
tire guy sells him 6 ply tires, instead of the 4 ply he wanted, tire guy tells him "these will hold the weight of the bus".
so why can`t the same thing be done here? don`t need to look like a truck tire, just beef up the old design. keeping the same pin stripe white wall.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

changing one area of tire construction often times affects another. it is possible to create a problem when attempting to remedy one.

adding plies will stiffen tires and affect ride quality. this is probably not a concern as far as we are concerned, but most tire engineers dont design a passenger car tire for one specific aspect. we need to specifically address the failures we are encountering, and have that remedied, regardless of whatever other parameters change.


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

just make them the same and call it a day  5.20s to the top,,live the tire just the way it was born


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 30 2009, 09:28 PM~15518667
> *I wouldn't count on $50 or $60 per tire, At least not at only 500 sets per year.
> 
> I have been informed by a fellow layitlow member that others have tried this and failed.
> ...


Well me and a lot of other folks hope you get what you want and we all get a tire we want :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 27 2009, 10:51 AM~15481182
> *thankyou Racerboy,very well written and thought out
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 31 2009, 06:34 PM~15524507
> *changing one area of tire construction often times affects another. it is possible to create a problem when attempting to remedy one.
> 
> adding plies will stiffen tires and affect ride quality. this is probably not a concern as far as we are concerned, but most tire engineers dont design a passenger car tire for one specific aspect. we need to specifically address the failures we are encountering, and have that remedied, regardless of whatever other parameters change.
> *


the original 5.20`s never roadfor shit anyway, everyday use, (they lasted 30 months?)
i always ran 5.60`s had more rubber, to help carry the load of a 70`s car.
you saw the results of cokers attempt to place 2 ply, (and said they are better than 4 ply`s.)
any NEW tire will be OVERLOADED anyway, these new tires just need to last a little longer than a few months, an extra ply, will stiffen up the tire, (ply`s stiffin up the side wall, and this is where the COKER TIRES HAVE FAILED) 
REMEMBER we are asking these skinny tires to do alot, so any help to hold up better under the load of a heavy car, holding 8 battiers, bouncing in parking lot would be a bigger help.
things are not like they were years ago, when we ran these tires, times were alot s-l-o-w-e-r, not we drive these cars on the freeway, at 75 plus!MPH, so they need to be built with out the worry of a blowout on the 405 freeway.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 1 2009, 12:12 PM~15528692
> *the original 5.20`s never roadfor shit anyway, everyday use, (they lasted 30 months?)
> i always ran 5.60`s had more rubber, to help carry the load of a 70`s car.
> you saw the results of cokers attempt to place 2 ply,  (and said they are better than 4 ply`s.)
> ...


x2..

more plies add more heat. aside from serious overloading (as in our case) heat is what destroys a tire. this is an example of the solving of one isssue (adding plies for sidewall strength) creating another (heat failure due to the additional plies)

regardless of whether we get the coker tires upgraded or the remanufacture of the originals, one thing has to remain clear: these tires are NOT for daily driving. 13" wheels have no place on a car driving at 70 mph. they may be fine in a straight line, but if you have to do some evasive manuver to avoid a road hazzard, you will be fucked.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Nov 1 2009, 12:12 PM~15528692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AMEN! End of story! 

Back in the day, they were so cheap and plentiful, we were able to get them all day long. They have never been a reliable tire, it was all about looks, period!

P.S. I never really liked the 560!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

make them out of solid rubber!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Back in the day, they were so cheap and plentiful, we were able to get them all day long. They have never been a reliable tire, it was all about looks, period!

P.S. I never really liked the 560!!! 
[/quote]


to me 5.60`s last longer, the 5.20`s had a better look, but if you drove your car every day the 5.20 looked like a "run flat tire" they just didn`t last,
for me at 17 years old back then, money was tight, girlfriend, and car payment took the rest, my tires had to last more than 3 months.


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 31 2009, 07:24 AM~15521192
> *the reason the coker tire is different from the original is simple: Patent. a product needs to be 33% different from a competitor in order to avoid lawsuits. this is why the whitewall is bigger, the tread is different, and why it say "premium sport" instead of "premium sportway"
> 
> a "new" run of 5.20's must be *eactly* like the originals, otherwise there is no point in any of this.
> *


X2


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hope this doesn't run out of steam..................


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 3 2009, 01:28 PM~15549567
> *Hope this doesn't run out of steam..................
> *


cant


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 3 2009, 10:27 PM~15556060
> *cant
> *


keepin it on top


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 2 2009, 12:35 PM~15538081
> *AMEN! End of story!
> 
> Back in the day, they were so cheap and plentiful,  we were able to get them all day long. They have never been a reliable tire, it was all about looks, period!
> ...


WHATS WRONG WITH 5.60'S THEY LOOK JUST LIKE THE 5.20'S ,JUST A BIT TALLER NOT BY MUCH,I LIKE THEM AND THEY SURE LOOK GOOD ON MY LINCOLN,OH BUY THE WAY THERE NOT COKER :biggrin: OLD SCHOOL ALL THE WAY


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

5.60s..... :0


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

as of now, this is what i have...

64pimpala and i have been talking and sharing information. there is conflicting reports on the existence of the original molds. 

we have both talked to the guy that originally made the tires, and he is telling me that he can get ahold of the original molds. he told 64 something different. i called him again, and asked if he was sure they were still around, and he assured me they were. as did his son. this man is heading to sema next week (or is it this week?), but that when he gets back, he will look into getting them. he may want to remake them himself, or he may license them to us. i dont know yet.

i have also spoken to a tire manufacturer that will make a run of tires as small as 135 units, but they would be extremely expensive in such small quantities. unfortunately, they will also have to be tested and DOT approved before the manufacturer will release the tires to us for resale. i do not know what the testing entails at this point, as i am more concerned with finding the molds. 

right now, i have no idea if this is going to happen. all i can say is im trying. there are many hurdles to overcome, the legalities being one of them. i have talked to many people thus far, but it is all talk at this point. as soon as my contact gets back from sema, i will have a pretty good idea as to where this is going. 

stay tuned..


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 5 2009, 11:46 PM~15579122
> *as of now, this is what i have...
> 
> 64pimpala and i have been talking and sharing information. there is conflicting reports on the existence of the original molds.
> ...


Thanks for the effort :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Nov 6 2009, 07:03 AM~15580375
> *Thanks for the effort  :biggrin:
> *


X2, no shit, good stuff here


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

so far so good, and mor e that has been done in the past...if i coudl be of any assistance i would.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ha id like to see what the DOT thinks of the 5.20


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

everyone can help by writing to the email address on page one. a simple, to the point letter stating that you will buy these tires if they are made.

when 64 and i nail down a few more details, i will provide another email address to the person(s) that will be producing the tires.

also, what are some of you willing to pay for an exact replica 5.20? this will help with the financial end of things, and help establish a base price point. 

thanks,

jason


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2009, 12:37 PM~15582806
> *ha id like to see what the DOT thinks of the 5.20
> *


Put it on a VW bug and they will be just fine.

If used for the right car it is all good.......Now for us on the other side of the fence hno: LOL.


----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)

im in.... i just sent it now


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 5 2009, 06:45 AM~15568521
> *WHATS WRONG WITH 5.60'S THEY LOOK JUST LIKE THE 5.20'S ,JUST A BIT TALLER NOT BY MUCH,I LIKE THEM AND THEY SURE LOOK GOOD ON MY LINCOLN,OH BUY THE WAY THERE NOT COKER :biggrin: OLD SCHOOL ALL THE WAY
> *



I dont like them.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bowtie ragtops_@Nov 6 2009, 07:15 PM~15587521
> *im in....  i just sent it now
> *


x2 Email sent. :cheesy:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 6 2009, 09:28 PM~15588172
> *x2  Email sent.  :cheesy:
> *


x3 email sent....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 6 2009, 04:32 PM~15585524
> *everyone can help by writing to the email address on page one. a simple, to the point letter stating that you will buy these tires if they are made.
> 
> when 64 and i nail down a few more details, i will provide another email address to the person(s) that will be producing the tires.
> ...


 4-500 a set.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 6 2009, 10:19 PM~15588553
> *4-500 a set.
> *


 400-500 a set is what i was thinking too.

thanks to all of you who sent an email to fairmount tire. jerry saunders is the man who created the 5.20 mold. he is the owner of them. the coker tires are just different enough so as not to violate trademark laws, though i think enough time has elapsed that it may not be an issue anymore.

im heading to the san diego indoor show; if any of you are also heading out that way, find me. just look for the blue 62 rag with all the chrome and the crazy setup in the trunk.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 6 2009, 11:19 PM~15588553
> *4-500 a set.
> *


for a high quality set that exceeds what most of our expectations on here woudld be id shell that out.

cheaper the better but im sure thats still a agreeable price.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 6 2009, 10:19 PM~15588553
> *4-500 a set.
> *


Sounds good to me


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 6 2009, 11:19 PM~15588553
> *4-500 a set.
> *


If I get a summer out of them then that price would be a fair one.


Would be better if we could get them for 20 bucks a tire :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 7 2009, 02:22 PM~15592249
> *If I get a summer out of them then that price would be a fair one.
> Would be better if we could get them for 20 bucks a tire :cheesy:
> *


or gettem to last a few yrs :0


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

the wear thing is a whole other issue. i would be happy just having a tire not blow out on me!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 9 2009, 09:52 PM~15614495
> *the wear thing is a whole other issue. i would be happy just having a tire not blow out on me!
> *


primarily that would be the biggest point needed to be taken care of.


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

I talked to Jerry @ Fairmount tire this morning. He is telling me he can get his molds back, and he will be making that tire again. He said he got a manufacturer on board to do them. 

We will have to wait and see...


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 14 2009, 03:48 PM~15665660
> *I talked to Jerry @ Fairmount tire this morning. He is telling me he can get his molds back, and he will be making that tire again. He said he got a manufacturer on board to do them.
> 
> We will have to wait and see...
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 14 2009, 03:48 PM~15665660
> *I talked to Jerry @ Fairmount tire this morning. He is telling me he can get his molds back, and he will be making that tire again. He said he got a manufacturer on board to do them.
> 
> We will have to wait and see...
> *


hno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 14 2009, 02:48 PM~15665660
> *I talked to Jerry @ Fairmount tire this morning. He is telling me he can get his molds back, and he will be making that tire again. He said he got a manufacturer on board to do them.
> 
> We will have to wait and see...
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

I would like to thank everybody that stepped up and wrote there letters..........


----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 14 2009, 03:48 PM~15665660
> *I talked to Jerry @ Fairmount tire this morning. He is telling me he can get his molds back, and he will be making that tire again. He said he got a manufacturer on board to do them.
> 
> We will have to wait and see...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0  :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

SO SHOULD I HOLD OFF ON DROPPING $700 FOR A NOS SET OF 14S?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 16 2009, 05:27 AM~15674582
> *SO SHOULD I HOLD OFF ON DROPPING $700 FOR A NOS SET OF 14S?
> *


No, the set you buy now will be bald by the time the new tires come out, so you can scoop those just in time :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 14 2009, 03:48 PM~15665660
> *I talked to Jerry @ Fairmount tire this morning. He is telling me he can get his molds back, and he will be making that tire again. He said he got a manufacturer on board to do them.
> 
> We will have to wait and see...
> *


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 15 2009, 08:27 PM~15674582
> *SO SHOULD I HOLD OFF ON DROPPING $700 FOR A NOS SET OF 14S?
> *


 yea, dont hold your breath... snap them up now


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 16 2009, 02:40 PM~15681443
> *yea, dont hold your breath... snap them up now
> *


thanks...iam sending the money out for these..... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 16 2009, 02:44 PM~15682002
> *thanks...iam sending the money out for these..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 16 2009, 03:44 PM~15682002
> *thanks...iam sending the money out for these..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaamn... :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 16 2009, 07:25 PM~15684428
> *Daaaamn...  :0
> *


WHATS UP BIG DOGG THIS IS OJ....HOW IS THE WAGON COMING??? GIVE ME A CALL AT THE SHOP WHEN YOU CAN I KNOW YOUR A BUSY MAN JUST WANTED TO HOLLA AT YOU AND SEE HOW THE DUECE IS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 16 2009, 09:07 PM~15685701
> *WHATS UP BIG DOGG THIS IS OJ....HOW IS THE WAGON COMING??? GIVE ME A CALL AT THE SHOP WHEN YOU CAN I KNOW YOUR A BUSY MAN JUST WANTED TO HOLLA AT YOU AND SEE HOW THE DUECE IS!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yo OJ!! whats cracking bro? shit here is good! the duece is bad as hell. I got all tha bugs outta the solenoids, and its great!

The wagon is coming along. Ive been too lazy to post pictures, but I will get to it. still not sure how I wanna build it. OG or street custom..

is your cell # still the same? i gotta roll out there and kick it with some brews!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 16 2009, 10:00 PM~15686478
> *Yo OJ!! whats cracking bro? shit here is good! the duece is bad as hell. I got all tha bugs outta the solenoids, and its great!
> 
> The wagon is coming along. Ive been too lazy to post pictures,  but I will get to it. still not sure how I wanna build it. OG or street custom..
> ...



IF IT IS A 807- ---- THATS IT AND LOOKING FORWARD TO HEARING FROM YOU!!!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

shit..i got another phone and dont have your #.. pm me with it, or ill call you at da shop later today! :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 16 2009, 04:44 PM~15682002
> *thanks...iam sending the money out for these..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Pssshhit....moneys tight....lmao....I want some!! wink wink!


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## TONECO (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 14 2009, 03:48 PM~15665660
> *I talked to Jerry @ Fairmount tire this morning. He is telling me he can get his molds back, and he will be making that tire again. He said he got a manufacturer on board to do them.
> 
> We will have to wait and see...
> *


FA SHO


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

Update

racerboy and I talked last week and a few times in the past several weeks and Jerry @ Fairmount Tire is still saying that the original molds still exist (even though in June he told me that they no longer existed). Racerboy and I are aware that other people here on the layitlow forums were also told that the original molds didn't exist anymore or were broken, but we are still not quite sure why we were told this.

Jerry says he will have the molds back within the next 2 months and that the tires should be available in the second-quarter of next year.

We will have to wait and see what happens


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Nov 23 2009, 03:18 PM~15757335
> *Update
> 
> racerboy and I talked last week and a few times in the past several weeks and Jerry @ Fairmount Tire is still saying that the original molds still exist (even though in June he told me that they no longer existed). Racerboy and I are aware that other people here on the layitlow forums were also told that the original molds didn't exist anymore or were broken, but we are still not quite sure why we were told this.
> ...


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Nov 23 2009, 04:18 PM~15757335
> *Update
> 
> racerboy and I talked last week and a few times in the past several weeks and Jerry @ Fairmount Tire is still saying that the original molds still exist (even though in June he told me that they no longer existed). Racerboy and I are aware that other people here on the layitlow forums were also told that the original molds didn't exist anymore or were broken, but we are still not quite sure why we were told this.
> ...


OMFG :0 :0 :0 I HOPE SO....SO I BET COKER WILL PROBERLY STOP PRODUCING THIER 520S? SINCE THE OGS WILL WIPE ITS ASS WITH LOWRIDER PREMIUM SPORTS :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 23 2009, 04:49 PM~15758294
> *OMFG :0  :0  :0  I HOPE SO....SO I BET COKER WILL PROBERLY STOP PRODUCING THIER 520S? SINCE THE OGS WILL WIPE ITS ASS WITH LOWRIDER PREMIUM SPORTS :biggrin:
> *


Yup. :biggrin: But, ''Life goes on'' for Corky. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

14's too ? hno:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

so whats the happs?13s 14s and 5.60s?


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

YEAH!!!!!! :biggrin: 5-60'S, ILL BUY A SET!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 23 2009, 10:42 PM~15759754
> *so whats the happs?13s 14s and 5.60s?
> *


The ball is in Jerry @ Fairmount Tires court on this at the moment. I have only asked him about the 5.20 molds which should include both the 13's and 14's. 

I have no idea if he is considering remaking the 5.60's at the moment or if the 5.60 molds still exist. :dunno:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

both 64 and i got jerry to confirm that production wouldnt even start until the 2nd quarter of 2010.

its a waiting game at the moment.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I hope they are competitively priced when they drop. I have never like the look of coker 5.20's esp at the prices they charge for a incorrect tire . It will be good to see the OG tire back on he market. Are they any plans to upgrade the construction, or would that require a remake of the molds?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

i wonder how much are we gonna set taxed per set or tire that is.... :biggrin: wow...no 5.60s that sucks...5.60s hold up better than 5.20s and drive way better


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 24 2009, 03:20 AM~15763627
> *I hope they are competitively priced when they drop. I have never like the look of coker 5.20's esp at the prices they charge for a incorrect tire . It will be good to see the OG tire back on he market. Are they any plans to upgrade the construction, or would that require a remake of the molds?
> *


Sorry, I don't know Jerry's plan on any upgrades to the construction of the tires. Right now he still needs to find and get his molds back.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Nov 23 2009, 09:02 PM~15760936
> *The ball is in Jerry @ Fairmount Tires court on this at the moment.  I have only asked him about the 5.20 molds which should include both the 13's and 14's.
> 
> I have no idea if he is considering remaking the 5.60's at the moment or if the 5.60 molds still exist.  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 

I can't wait


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

And where are these molds supposed to be hiding? Within two months he'll "find" them again? Sounds like BS. I could be wrong but usually stuff like this turns out to be BS. 

Don't get your hopes up people.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 24 2009, 07:27 PM~15771360
> *And where are these molds supposed to be hiding? Within two months he'll "find" them again? Sounds like BS. I could be wrong but usually stuff like this turns out to be BS.
> 
> Don't get your hopes up people.
> *


 :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 24 2009, 07:27 PM~15771360
> *And where are these molds supposed to be hiding? Within two months he'll "find" them again? Sounds like BS. I could be wrong but usually stuff like this turns out to be BS.
> 
> Don't get your hopes up people.
> *


jerry has been telling people that the molds were gone/lost/broken because he said he was tired of all the calls. he told 64 as recently as june 09 that the molds were gone. then, in october, he tells me that he can get them. 64 calls back after i told him about this, and was told that he wants to produce them again. so yea, it does sound like bs, but for the moment i 64 and i will believe him.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 24 2009, 07:27 PM~15771360
> *And where are these molds supposed to be hiding? Within two months he'll "find" them again? Sounds like BS. I could be wrong but usually stuff like this turns out to be BS.
> 
> Don't get your hopes up people.
> *


why you got to be a negative nancy Angel?Some people here are trying to take the right steps on making this happen.If it does not happen atleast they can the say they tried and if it DOES happen they can prove the naysayers wrong.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

If nothing else, I will have satisfied my own curiosity. If it happens, then we all will have won. If it doesn't, there are other alternative. The downside is that it will be costly, and a decision has to be made to determine if the ends justify the means. Starting from scratch will cost somewhere in the low 6 figure range. That's a lot of tires to sell before we are out of the red.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 25 2009, 12:35 AM~15773912
> *jerry has been telling people that the molds were gone/lost/broken because he said he was tired of all the calls. he told 64 as recently as june 09 that the molds were gone. then, in october, he tells me that he can get them. 64 calls back after i told him about this, and was told that he wants to produce them again. so yea, it does sound like bs, but for the moment i 64 and i will believe him.
> *


X2

Jerry has been frustrating to deal with on this to say the least...But he is the owner of the Premium Sportway 5.20's so we have to trust him at the moment and see what happens.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't mean to be negative. 

I really want and hope this works out. I really want some correct 5.20's and this would be great for lowriding overall.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 25 2009, 05:37 PM~15781769
> *I don't mean to be negative.
> 
> I really want and hope this works out. I really want some correct 5.20's and this would be great for lowriding overall.
> *


we know you dont, and we dont take anything written about this personally. as 64 said, jerry has been difficult to get a straight answer from. he has been cool about all the calls we have made to him, but hasnt really given us anything to work with.

we hope it works too. right now its up to jerry, though if he had the same passion that we do, they would have been remade years ago. i think its a money/liability issue. when i talked to his son rich, he mentioned something along those lines.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

Send out a nos set to the japs and have them repop them or even mexico..... :0


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

china is the place for tires to be made. but id rather make them here. even if it costs a lot more, it does two things:

1) it gives an american a job

2) even if the tires were an *exact* copy, i bet alot of guys wouldnt buy them if they were made in china

they need to be made from the original molds, by the original manuacturer. if this cannot be done, then we will look into other options.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 27 2009, 06:22 PM~15800347
> *china is the place for tires to be made. but id rather make them here. even if it costs a lot more, it does two things:
> 
> 1) it gives an american a job
> ...


koo....so then we should boycott china wheels then?daytons and zs...american made


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 27 2009, 06:23 PM~15800367
> *koo....so then we should boycott china wheels then?daytons and zs...american made
> *


i thought about that... i guess the only good side to chinas would be the affordability...

my point on the tires is that its only the serious riders that go to the level. most newcomers start out on 155/80's

look at most of the cars you see riding on 5.20's.. most of them are top notch cars with a shit ton of $$ put into them.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

just marking this thread. man i really hope something can be worked out to re-issue these tires. i'd buy multiple sets and stash some if they did.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 27 2009, 08:41 AM~15480032
> *jajaja,just noticed I put 5:20 instead of 5.20
> *


what up homie howd that manifold come out, love to see pix


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Nov 29 2009, 12:14 PM~15812837
> *just marking this thread.  man i really hope something can be worked out to re-issue these tires.  i'd buy multiple sets and stash some if they did.
> *


 i may start a poll on this. i cc'd this thread with some management; if they see how many guys want these tires, it may speed things up.


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

I have been following this thread, along with the one about the Coker 5.20 failures. Based on my knowledge and experience in the specialty tire industry, I have formed a few opinions that I believe will end up true.

First of all, I am pretty certain that the OG 5.20 mold is in fact now owned by Coker. That is what he does. He buys obsolete equipment and puts it back into production. *In order to prove this, could someone please post a close up picture of both the OG style and the Coker style. I want to see the tread pattern up close. This will help me either prove or disprove my theory*. If I am right, Fairmount tire won't be reproducing anything unless he remakes a mold, which will cost him quite a bit of money.

Second, if fairmount does reproduce these, they will most likely be made in the same factory as the Coker. There are only two places in the US that will agree to make small runs that I know of, Denman and Specialty tire. The result is a tire that is made with the same technology and materials as the Coker. Besides the look, there is no improvement.

I understand completely that the look of a tire is important. But for me personally I believe the performance and safety factor should outweigh the look. If you put a lot of money into your car, why risk banging it up with a blowout on a tire that isn't adequate for the fitment? 

That's why I am trying to offer a tire that doesn't have the look desired but carries the load capacity required. You'll end up with a safer tire that will last twice as long in the tread.


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

Let me clarify one thing. The tire I am looking to offer does have the look. just not in the tread portion.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Coker 5.20's look nothing like Premium Sportways 5.20's. It's definately not the same mold.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> Based on my knowledge and experience in the specialty tire industry,
> 
> I have formed a few opinions that I believe will end up true.
> 
> ...


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Nov 30 2009, 07:40 AM~15820375
> *I have been following this thread, along with the one about the Coker 5.20 failures.  Based on my knowledge and experience in the specialty tire industry, I have formed a few opinions that I believe will end up true.
> 
> First of all, I am pretty certain that the OG 5.20 mold is in fact now owned by Coker.  That is what he does.  He buys obsolete equipment and puts it back into production.  In order to prove this, could someone please post a close up picture of both the OG style and the Coker style.  I want to see the tread pattern up close.  This will help me either prove or disprove my theory.  If I am right, Fairmount tire won't be reproducing anything  unless he remakes a mold, which will cost him quite a bit of money.
> ...


Hey Tab! Hope you had a good holiday.

Anyway, simply put, its all about the look. I know safety should trump appearance, but in this case it doesnt, so there is no point in trying to convince me or anyone else otherwise.

If Coker does in fact own the molds, why is their version so diferent? The tread, the name on the sidewall, and the addition of the word "Lowrider Series". Why go to the great expense of making a mold when there is already one available? My belief is that Coker does NOT own the mold. They made their own version that was different enough that they wouldn't get hit with a lawsuit from Jerry (or whoever own the rights to the name and design)

I saw a picture and read the specifications on the Maxxis tire you are proposing. I was amazed at its 1300 pound load rating, and while I agree that it may be a superior tire to that of the Coker tire and even the original 5.20, it isnt even close in appearance. The tread, and the writing on the sidewall (or lack therof when you add the whitewall) are too different from the original. As it is, the Coker is diferent enough (aside from the fact that it fails often) that many hardcore guys wont even run it. These guys are using NOS tires from the 70's and 80's. I dont know whats worse: The Coker, or a 30-40 year old original? You tell us.

I am making some more calls this week to all the prominent players at Coker, Denman, and others. I doubt I will have anything new to add to this topic, but I gotta keep on it.

Thank you for all your help as well. I learned alot from you the last time we spoke, and I need to call you again about some other ideas I and another member on this site have about all this.

Keep checking in here, and keep us informed!


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

First off, huge thanks to Jaime, 64, racer, and everyone who has contributed their time and energy to this topic. And thanks to Tab from Diamond Back Tires for getting in here and actually exchanging opinions and info from someone who is a player in the industry. No matter what the outcome, we'll all benefit from the discussion. I'll chime in...

It's been said a million times by those of us who have been running these tires that THE COKER 520 IS NOT MADE FROM THE SAME MOLDS AS THE PREMIUM SPORTWAY 520. Theres no possible way. It's not rocket science. There are a number of extremely obvious differences. From tread pattern to sidewall design to lettering to white wall width. If anything the Cokers look more like the old Denman 520(see Sidewall description down below). Let me go into more detail comparing the Coker 520-14 and the Premium Sportway 520-14 side by side.

Tread pattern: Coker has pronounced diamond shaped tread split by a Z line from side ti side while the Premium Sportway tread has more of an offset squarish look with a jagged S shape that runs through lengthwise through the middle of them.

Side Wall: The zigzag line where the tread meets the sidewall is very pronounced on the Coker and is very symmetrical. The same line on a Premium Sportway is less pronounced and asymmetrical. It's less of a prefect V shaped zigzag and more of a jagged line. Also, the lines that protrude from the tread toward the whitewall are diggerent on the two tires. Those are the lines that we all know and love about the 520. Those are what catch the light when they're all shined up. On the Coker, they are smaller and more spread apart, meaning there are fewer of them. I've been told that this makes them look more like an old Denman 520. On the Premium Sportway they are wider, sharper, and closer together. You can really see the difference just by looking at pics.

Whitewall: The Coker 520 is advertised as having a 5/8" whitewall. It actually measures out closer to 7/8" which makes a big difference with a stark white line on a black wall. They look significantly wider than the Premium Sportway 520. The Premium Sportway whitewall measures out to a true 5/8". It should also be noted that the Coker whitewall is much whiter. I remember my uncle telling me that the Premium Sportway whitewalls were always slightly yellow.

Lettering: The obvious difference is that the Coker says "Lowrider Series". I wonder who.s genius idea that was? The other difference is that the Coker says 2-ply, where the old Premium Sportway says 4-ply. That's a construction thing, but it's also written pretty prominently on the sidewall. Also, the lettering on the Cokers is pread out and has not borders. The lettering on the Premium Sportway is smaller and each section/title has its own little rectangular border.

Coker 520-14

















Premium Sportway 520-14


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Nov 30 2009, 07:40 AM~15820375
> *I understand completely that the look of a tire is important.  But for me personally I believe the performance and safety factor should outweigh the look.  If you put a lot of money into your car, why risk banging it up with a blowout on a tire that isn't adequate for the fitment?
> *


That's a hard sell to most lowriders. Especially given the fact that you're taking to guys who easily pay 2g's for a bowman colorbar instead of 200 for the readily available repops. Or guys who hunt high and low for old Truspokes and go through the trouble of getting them redone. They'll have nothing to do with the Truspoke reproductions. And there's only a 5 spoke difference between the two. I know Tires are a whole different story because safety has to be taken into consideration. But you have to face the fact that most discerning lowriders are going to weigh the look just as heavily as the safety when purchasing tires. We split hairs. The details matter more than anything. That's why we build lowriders.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> > Based on my knowledge and experience in the specialty tire industry,
> >
> > I have formed a few opinions that I believe will end up true.
> >
> ...


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Nov 30 2009, 07:40 AM~15820375
> *I have been following this thread, along with the one about the Coker 5.20 failures.  Based on my knowledge and experience in the specialty tire industry, I have formed a few opinions that I believe will end up true.
> 
> First of all, I am pretty certain that the OG 5.20 mold is in fact now owned by Coker.  That is what he does.  He buys obsolete equipment and puts it back into production.  In order to prove this, could someone please post a close up picture of both the OG style and the Coker style.  I want to see the tread pattern up close.  This will help me either prove or disprove my theory.  If I am right, Fairmount tire won't be reproducing anything  unless he remakes a mold, which will cost him quite a bit of money.
> ...


Sometimes safety doesnt matte, its all about the look. The coker doesnt offer that exact look


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 30 2009, 12:56 PM~15821738
> *First off, huge thanks to Jaime, 64, racer, and everyone who has contributed their time and energy to this topic.  And thanks to Tab from Diamond Back Tires for getting in here and actually exchanging opinions and info from someone who is a player in the industry.  No matter what the outcome, we'll all benefit from the discussion.  I'll chime in...
> 
> It's been said a million times by those of us who have been running these tires that THE COKER 520 IS NOT MADE FROM THE SAME MOLDS AS THE PREMIUM SPORTWAY 520.  Theres no possible way.  It's not rocket science.  There are a number of extremely obvious differences.  From tread pattern to sidewall design to lettering to white wall width.  If anything the Cokers look more like the old Denman 520(see Sidewall description down below).  Let me go into more detail comparing the Coker 520-14 and the Premium Sportway 520-14 side by side.
> ...


X2

You forgot to mention the famous "HISSING" sound as well


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Nov 30 2009, 09:40 AM~15820375
> *I have been following this thread, along with the one about the Coker 5.20 failures.  Based on my knowledge and experience in the specialty tire industry, I have formed a few opinions that I believe will end up true.
> 
> First of all, I am pretty certain that the OG 5.20 mold is in fact now owned by Coker.  That is what he does.  He buys obsolete equipment and puts it back into production.  In order to prove this, could someone please post a close up picture of both the OG style and the Coker style.  I want to see the tread pattern up close.  This will help me either prove or disprove my theory.  If I am right, Fairmount tire won't be reproducing anything  unless he remakes a mold, which will cost him quite a bit of money.
> ...


Here's a head on picture of the OG 5.20's vs the Coker 5.20's that I got here on layitlow


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Very nice shot homie. :h5:


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

> > Based on my knowledge and experience in the specialty tire industry,
> >
> > I have formed a few opinions that I believe will end up true.
> >
> ...


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

I knew the Cokers looked more like the old Denmans! :biggrin:


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

They don't look like the old Denmans, they are the old denmans.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

krazy how much these tires mean to the lowrider comunity.....and the hissing sound is awsome...ive had the change to hear it in my car :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Nov 30 2009, 01:13 PM~15822970
> *They don't look like the old Denmans, they are the old denmans.
> *


x2 i thought so :angry:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

So basically, Coker couldn't get the Premium Sportway molds so they got the old Denman molds and labeled them "Premium Sport" in an effort to draw a parallel to a tire that means alot to the lowrider community? Makes sense, considering Denman manufactures them anyways. Fair enough I guess. But the Lowrider Series bullshit is nothing more than a marketing ploy that leaves a bad taste in the mouths of their target demographic. 

At any rate, at least all the future tire manufacturers small and large can learn from Coker's mistakes when trying to market a tire to the lowriding community. Just give us what you got. Don't try to sell us on an idea by using a bunch of marketing nonsense to drudge up nostalgia. If they're Denmans, call them Denmans. If you want to reproduce the Premium Sportway 520, then do it for real. Dont half ass it and then try and sell us an inferior knockoff for 100 bucks a pop. We know know more about these tires than you do. Sorry for the harsh tone. I'm mad at Coker right now. Haha.


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 30 2009, 04:39 PM~15823179
> *So basically, Coker couldn't get the Premium Sportway molds so they got the old Denman molds and labeled them "Premium Sport" in an effort to draw a parallel to a tire that means alot to the lowrider community?  Makes sense, considering Denman manufactures them anyways.  Fair enough I guess.  But the Lowrider Series bullshit is nothing more than a marketing ploy that leaves a bad taste in the mouths of their target demographic.
> 
> At any rate, at least all the future tire manufacturers small and large can learn from Coker's mistakes when trying to market a tire to the lowriding community.  Just give us what you got.  Don't try to sell us on an idea by using a bunch of marketing nonsense to drudge up nostalgia.  If they're Denmans, call them Denmans.  If you want to reproduce  the Premium Sportway 520, then do it for real.  Dont half ass it and then try and sell us an inferior knockoff for 100 bucks a pop.  We know know more about these tires than you do.  Sorry for the harsh tone.  I'm mad at Coker right now. Haha.
> *


Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 30 2009, 12:04 PM~15821820
> *That's a hard sell to most lowriders.  Especially given the fact that you're taking to guys who easily pay 2g's for a bowman colorbar instead of 200 for the readily available repops.  Or guys who hunt high and low for old Truspokes and go through the trouble of getting them redone.  They'll have nothing to do with the Truspoke reproductions.  And there's only a 5 spoke difference between the two.  I know Tires are a whole different story because safety has to be taken into consideration.  But you have to face the fact that most discerning lowriders are going to weigh the look just as heavily as the safety when purchasing tires.  We split hairs.  The details matter more than anything.  That's why we build lowriders.
> *


Abit more then that to the two


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

great topic


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 30 2009, 01:39 PM~15823179
> *So basically, Coker couldn't get the Premium Sportway molds so they got the old Denman molds and labeled them "Premium Sport" in an effort to draw a parallel to a tire that means alot to the lowrider community?  Makes sense, considering Denman manufactures them anyways.  Fair enough I guess.  But the Lowrider Series bullshit is nothing more than a marketing ploy that leaves a bad taste in the mouths of their target demographic.
> 
> At any rate, at least all the future tire manufacturers small and large can learn from Coker's mistakes when trying to market a tire to the lowriding community.  Just give us what you got.  Don't try to sell us on an idea by using a bunch of marketing nonsense to drudge up nostalgia.  If they're Denmans, call them Denmans.  If you want to reproduce  the Premium Sportway 520, then do it for real.  Dont half ass it and then try and sell us an inferior knockoff for 100 bucks a pop.  We know know more about these tires than you do.  Sorry for the harsh tone.  I'm mad at Coker right now. Haha.
> *


amen...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Nov 30 2009, 03:17 PM~15824547
> *great topic
> *


Yup. Getting very interesting.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Nov 30 2009, 01:13 PM~15822970
> *They don't look like the old Denmans, they are the old denmans.
> *


X2

I remember these tires (looked a little different) back in the mid 80's


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 30 2009, 09:02 PM~15826983
> *Yup.  Getting very interesting.
> *


X10000000

Hopefully we'll see a set of TRUE 5.20's in repop soon.I'll stand in line for them


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

ok


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

the latest news from coker..







Hey Jason,

I got your message. 

We have spoken with Denman and the issues will be corrected. It will take 14 to 18 months to create the new molds, run the first batch of the new tire and then get the required D.O.T. approval. 

I'm telling you this so that you are aware of the time period we are dealing with. 


Charles Pack
Customer Service Representative



Direct: 423-648-8551
Fax: 423-756-5607
[email protected]


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 30 2009, 08:57 PM~15827765
> *the latest news from coker..
> Hey Jason,
> 
> ...


BUT, WHAT ''ISSUES'' ARE THEY REFERRING TO ? THE INACCURATE MOLD? THE CONSTRUCTION? WEIGHT RATING ISSUES? THEY ARE BEING KINDA VAGUE....    I HOPE TO SEE A CORRECT PREMEIUM SPORTWAY 5.20 , NOT ANOTHER LOWRIDER SERIES TIRE.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 1 2009, 06:48 PM~15832444
> *BUT, WHAT  ''ISSUES'' ARE THEY REFERRING TO ? THE INACCURATE MOLD? THE CONSTRUCTION? WEIGHT RATING ISSUES? THEY ARE BEING KINDA VAGUE....       I HOPE TO SEE A CORRECT PREMEIUM SPORTWAY 5.20 , NOT ANOTHER LOWRIDER SERIES TIRE.
> *


That's what I thought when I read their reply. Are they just going to address the safety issues, or will they try to get the appearance a little closer to the Premium Sportways also?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 1 2009, 10:14 AM~15832716
> *That's what I thought when I read their reply. Are they just going to address the safety issues, or will they try to get the appearance a little closer to the Premium Sportways also?
> *


X2

inquiring minds want to know :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hno:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 1 2009, 10:29 AM~15832890
> *X2
> 
> inquiring minds want to know :biggrin:
> *


x10000000000000


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

:x:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 30 2009, 07:16 PM~15827152
> *X10000000
> 
> Hopefully we'll see a set of TRUE 5.20's in repop soon.I'll stand in line for them
> *



:yes:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

i sent of another email to Charles and asked him to clarify the "issues"...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 3 2009, 09:26 AM~15857520
> *i sent of another email to Charles and asked him to clarify the "issues"...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 3 2009, 10:26 AM~15857520
> *i sent of another email to Charles and asked him to clarify the "issues"...
> *


Send him a link to the site.Maybe he'll become a member :cheesy: 

He'd prob. have a full PM box every week

I want to thank everyone on here for keeping this ball rolling.Hopefully we'll be rolling on these tires soon :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 3 2009, 03:47 PM~15861494
> *I want to thank everyone on here for keeping this ball rolling.Hopefully we'll be rolling on these tires soon :biggrin:
> *


x2. Lots of good info and correspondence from alot of cool people willing to put their time and energy into this whole thing. My og Premium Sportways are getting tired. I'm gonna need some new ones soon.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 3 2009, 03:47 PM~15861494
> *Send him a link to the site.Maybe he'll become a member :cheesy:
> 
> He'd prob. have a full PM box every week
> ...


maybe we need to start a petition thread and everyone can post whether it be by individual (solo riders) or the amount of members in a club that would be willing to buy the new 5.20's and send them that link.

IDK, just an Idea.............

Our club rolls nothing but 5.20's including the Cokers, but I know we would all like to roll the OG ones.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

sounding too good right now...


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 3 2009, 03:47 PM~15861494
> *Send him a link to the site.Maybe he'll become a member :cheesy:
> 
> He'd prob. have a full PM box every week
> ...


 i have done that already. i sent a link to jerry @ fairmount, charles @ coker and mike @ denman.

i have yet to see them join


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:x: :x: :x:


----------



## elmorro1974 (Mar 4, 2009)

i dont have to time to read all this so my question is are they goin to start makin the og 5.20 or what


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 6 2009, 12:30 PM~15888615
> *:x:  :x:  :x:
> *


x68


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elmorro1974_@Dec 6 2009, 05:40 PM~15891149
> *i dont have to time to read all this so my question is are they goin to start makin the og 5.20 or what
> *


gotta read it. you may learn something...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elmorro1974_@Dec 6 2009, 05:40 PM~15891149
> *i dont have to time to read all this so my question is are they goin to start makin the og 5.20 or what
> *


if you don't have time to read the thread, then you must not be needing OG rubber, go buy some hankooks.... :uh:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

STYLISTICS IS READY TO START WITH 20 SETS OF 13" 5.20 & A FEW SETS OF 14" LET ME KNOW WE CAN PRE ORDER.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Dec 7 2009, 09:21 AM~15897842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...again, amen

:biggrin:


----------



## elmorro1974 (Mar 4, 2009)

for ur info i got a set asshole just want to know if they where goin to start makin them again :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elmorro1974_@Dec 7 2009, 09:32 PM~15906924
> *for ur info i got a set asshole just want to know if they where goin to start makin them again :angry:
> *


reading is your friend.... :uh:  :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elmorro1974_@Dec 7 2009, 09:32 PM~15906924
> *for ur info i got a set asshole just want to know if they where goin to start makin them again :angry:
> *


lols....


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elmorro1974_@Dec 7 2009, 09:32 PM~15906924
> *for ur info i got a set asshole just want to know if they where goin to start makin them again :angry:
> *


easy there, turbo....


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

jajaja


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt



any further news???


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elmorro1974_@Dec 7 2009, 09:32 PM~15906924
> *for ur info i got a set asshole just want to know if they where goin to start makin them again :angry:
> *


CALM DOWN DOGGY :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 10 2009, 09:52 AM~15935426
> *ttt
> any further news???
> *


Sorry, nothing at the moment as people are on vacation or busy at the moment


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Dec 10 2009, 01:36 PM~15937733
> *Sorry, nothing at the moment as people are on vacation or busy at the moment
> *


bet it wont be till after the new year when we hear anything of signic\ficance back hollidays slows everything down


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

Im down to pre-order a few sets. Sign me up. Hope this works out for the best. I don't know any of the members that are trying to get this to work, but Thank You!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 10 2009, 04:28 PM~15940045
> *bet it wont be till after the new year when we hear anything of signic\ficance back hollidays slows everything down
> *


true that


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elmorro1974_@Dec 7 2009, 10:32 PM~15906924
> *for ur info i got a set  of assholes
> and just want to know if they where goin to start makin them again :angry:
> *


corrected! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 10 2009, 07:40 PM~15941959
> *corrected! :biggrin:
> *


lols


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 30 2009, 10:45 AM~15821134
> *Hey Tab! Hope you had a good holiday.
> 
> Anyway, simply put, its all about the look. I know safety should trump appearance, but in this case it doesnt, so there is no point in trying to convince me or anyone else otherwise.
> ...


with all the "safty" issues that the coker tires have, and will have in the future, what about a class action suit? maybe a "re-call" on the tires that were sold?
they keep making them, so SOMBODY`S BUYING THEM,,,,,we need an insider to give up some production stats, to really see how many tires are ACTUALLY being made. coker won`t get too involved till someone gets killed from a freeway blowout.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

SPEAKING OF 5.20S I JUST PICKED THIS NOS 13IN SKINNY W.W TIRE UP TODAY...IAM LOOKING TO TRADE FOR 2 USED 14s SKINNYS?????ANYTAKERS?








































TIRE IS NOT FOR SALE...TRADE ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 10 2009, 07:49 PM~15942067
> *with all the "safty" issues that the coker tires have, and will have in the future, what about a class action suit?  maybe a "re-call" on the tires that were sold?
> they keep making them, so SOMBODY`S BUYING THEM,,,,,we need an insider to give up some production stats, to really see how many tires are ACTUALLY being made.  coker won`t get too involved till someone gets killed from a freeway blowout.
> *


a class action lawsuit would be useless. what would you claim for damages? no one has yet to be killed or injured, and there would have to be multiple deathes/injuries for a class action suit. if one person died, a wrongful death suit could be filed, but there are disclaimers on the Coker site warning against mounting tires on a wheel wider than 5" (though no mention is made regarding weight)

there are also weight limits clearly marked on the tire. since most of us build our own cars, we would be labeled as "knowledable enthusiasts" by the courts (or Cokers attorneys)cokers lawyers would then start pointing fingers at the tire shop that installed the tires. now you have drug an innocent party into the mix, and caused them grief, as well as incurring financial hardship to them by way of the necessity to hire legal council. the fallout continues when other tire shops hear of this, and refuse to mount any tires on any wires. this scenario is a bit far fetched, but is plausible. remember the dumb bitch that sued mc donalds for having spilled hot coffee on herself? 

our best bet is to spend our collective energy on remaking the OG 5.20's, and let Coker be. I would rather have the Coker 5.20 than no 5.20.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 10 2009, 09:40 PM~15943574
> *SPEAKING OF 5.20S I JUST PICKED THIS NOS 13IN SKINNY W.W TIRE UP TODAY...IAM LOOKING TO TRADE FOR 2 USED 14s SKINNYS?????ANYTAKERS?
> 
> 
> ...


 is there anyplace on the sticker that says who made that tire?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2009, 10:30 AM~15947831
> *a class action lawsuit would be useless. what would you claim for damages? no one has yet to be killed or injured, and there would have to be multiple deathes/injuries for a class action suit. if one person died, a wrongful death suit could be filed, but there are disclaimers on the Coker site warning against mounting tires on a wheel wider than 5" (though no mention is made regarding weight)
> 
> there are also weight limits clearly marked on the tire. since most of us build our own cars, we would be labeled as "knowledable enthusiasts" by the courts (or Cokers attorneys)cokers lawyers would then start pointing fingers at the tire shop that installed the tires. now you have drug an innocent party into the mix, and caused them grief, as well as incurring financial hardship to them by way of the necessity to hire legal council. the fallout continues when other tire shops hear of this, and refuse to mount any tires on any wires. this scenario is a bit far fetched, but is plausible. remember the dumb bitch that sued mc donalds for having spilled hot coffee on herself?
> ...



X2


I just bought another set this morning........hope this set will last a bit longer and the white wall don't split since I shimmed by upper arms a bit


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

WHAT UP RACERBOY HOW YOU DOING?WHEN I GET HOME IAM GONA CHECK MY NEW 5.20 THAT HAS A LABEL TO SEE WHO MADE IT.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

sorry...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> SPEAKING OF 5.20S I JUST PICKED THIS NOS 13IN SKINNY W.W TIRE UP TODAY...IAM LOOKING TO TRADE FOR 2 USED 14s SKINNYS?????ANYTAKERS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> > SPEAKING OF 5.20S I JUST PICKED THIS NOS 13IN SKINNY W.W TIRE UP TODAY...IAM LOOKING TO TRADE FOR 2 USED 14s SKINNYS?????ANYTAKERS?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 11 2009, 07:48 PM~15953880
> *where do you get your 520s at....here locally? onlyoldiesgarage in tempe?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 10 2009, 08:40 PM~15943574
> *SPEAKING OF 5.20S I JUST PICKED THIS NOS 13IN SKINNY W.W TIRE UP TODAY...IAM LOOKING TO TRADE FOR 2 USED 14s SKINNYS?????ANYTAKERS?
> 
> 
> ...


quit bullshitting! how much?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 11 2009, 11:14 PM~15956148
> *quit bullshitting! how much?
> *


already pending a deal


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Dec 11 2009, 04:17 PM~15951569
> *WHAT UP RACERBOY HOW YOU DOING?WHEN I GET HOME IAM GONA CHECK MY NEW 5.20 THAT HAS A LABEL TO SEE WHO MADE IT.
> *


 cool. see if you cn take a detailed picture and post it up here so we can all see it!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2009, 01:32 PM~15947835
> *is there anyplace on the sticker that says who made that tire?
> *


Gator Tire. A private label for Armstrong. Neither exist anymore.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Dec 15 2009, 06:44 AM~15986364
> *Gator Tire.  A private label for Armstrong.  Neither exist anymore.
> *


i knew that armstrong didnt exist. didnt know that gator was a private label. armstrong sold to pirelli, where it is believed jerry saunders obtained the 5.20 molds. the last company to make them was fidelity, who then went bankrupt, and their assets were bought by titan. but jerry had denman make them.

or so i have heard...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 16 2009, 08:58 AM~15997464
> *i knew that armstrong didnt exist. didnt know that gator was a private label. armstrong sold to pirelli, where it is believed jerry saunders obtained the 5.20 molds. the last company to make them was fidelity, who then went bankrupt, and their assets were bought by titan. but jerry had denman make them.
> 
> or so i have heard...
> *


anything else new???


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

we are working out some ideas, and have to keep quiet until we know for sure the who, what, where, and when of it all.

but things are moving forward.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 16 2009, 01:03 PM~15999385
> *we are working out some ideas, and have to keep quiet until we know for sure the who, what, where, and when of it all.
> 
> but things are moving forward.
> *


hno: no details at all?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 16 2009, 01:03 PM~15999385
> *we are working out some ideas, and have to keep quiet until we know for sure the who, what, where, and when of it all.
> 
> but things are moving forward.
> *


Thanks for the update


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 16 2009, 12:03 PM~15999385
> *we are working out some ideas, and have to keep quiet until we know for sure the who, what, where, and when of it all.
> 
> but things are moving forward.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 16 2009, 01:03 PM~15999385
> *we are working out some ideas, and have to keep quiet until we know for sure the who, what, where, and when of it all.
> 
> but things are moving forward.
> *


just PM a mesican,

I won't say a word :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

things are starting to get complicated, and we need to be cautious about what gets said.

sorry to be so vague.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:x: :x: :x:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 17 2009, 05:55 PM~16013349
> *:x:  :x:  :x:
> *


we have done exhaustive research, and if nothing else have learned a shit load about 5.20's, tires in general, and the manufacturing process.


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 17 2009, 07:03 PM~16014067
> *we have done exhaustive research, and if nothing else have learned a shit load about 5.20's, tires in general, and the manufacturing process.
> *


A big thanks for all the hard work homie. Like I said before, we're all more knowledgeable for it. Hopefully it pans out. But if nothing else, it was fun to talk about, share, and learn more about the history of the 520. :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 18 2009, 12:25 AM~16017333
> *A big thanks for all the hard work homie.  Like I said before, we're all more knowledgeable for it.  Hopefully it pans out.  But if nothing else, it was fun to talk about, share, and learn more about the history of the 520. :thumbsup:
> *


X2

great job


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 30 2009, 08:24 PM~15518633
> *We will be waiting patiently....
> *



x50 :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 18 2009, 12:25 AM~16017333
> *A big thanks for all the hard work homie.  Like I said before, we're all more knowledgeable for it.  Hopefully it pans out.  But if nothing else, it was fun to talk about, share, and learn more about the history of the 520. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks. props to my partner 64pimpala. he had a lot of info i was missing. together, we have the best chance of seeing this through, and being successul at it.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 18 2009, 01:51 PM~16020525
> *thanks. props to my partner 64pimpala. he had a lot of info i was missing. together, we have the best chance of seeing this through, and being successul at it.
> *


X2

Right back at ya racerboy, 2 heads have proved to be far better than one on this :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

good info shared by all none the less, exactly they type of info LIL is supposed to be for.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 18 2009, 01:08 PM~16021101
> *good info shared by all none the less, exactly they type of info LIL is supposed to be for.
> *


Exactly!

....just like the whole Denman thing, I knew they made a 5.20 back in the day, just didn't know it was the currrent one being sold by Coker.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

until then i'll roll cokers and keep back ups 5.20's all day long


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 18 2009, 01:42 PM~16021383
> *until then i'll roll cokers and keep back ups 5.20's all day long
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)




----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Dec 18 2009, 11:57 AM~16020557
> *X2
> 
> Right back at ya racerboy, 2 heads have proved to be far better than one on this :biggrin:
> *


 yea man for sure. who would have thought a small, obsolete tire has such a mysterious history. like this should be on the X-Files or some shit...


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 18 2009, 01:08 PM~16021101
> *good info shared by all none the less, exactly they type of info LIL is supposed to be for.
> *


exactly. this is what lil is for! there are some good hardcore dudes on here that have helped out. thanx to all!


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 19 2009, 02:09 PM~16029314
> *yea man for sure. who would have thought a small, obsolete tire has such a mysterious history. like this should be on the X-Files or some shit...
> *


X1000000000000000000000000

I like the X-Files reference  Add the Twilight Zone as well.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

or how about "the outer limits"

anyone who remembers (or even knows what that is) is true old school!


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 19 2009, 07:58 PM~16033039
> *or how about "the outer limits"
> 
> anyone who remembers (or even knows what that is) is true old school!
> *


how about we contact spock from star trek I believe he was a vulcan wasnt he? maybe he can "vulcanize some premium sportways for xmas! :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Dec 20 2009, 10:36 AM~16037261
> *how about we contact spock from star trek I believe he was a vulcan wasnt he? maybe he can "vulcanize some premium sportways for xmas! :biggrin:
> *


oh fuck! lmafo!! that was a good one! 

well shit, if your going that far, how about we get "i dream of genie", and have her just maniest them outta nothing!

most of you are too young to even know about that show. im 42, and it was old then!


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 20 2009, 01:33 PM~16038327
> *oh fuck! lmafo!! that was a good one!
> 
> well shit, if your going that far, how about we get "i dream of genie", and have her just maniest them outta nothing!
> ...


I feel your pain man I'll be 40 next month and have three grand children. but maybe we might get marty to hop in the delorian and go "back to the future" for us also. who knows maybe he might roll tru's and 5:20's also :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Dec 20 2009, 10:20 PM~16043033
> *I feel your pain man I'll be 40 next month and have three grand children. but maybe we might get marty to hop in the delorian and go "back to the future" for us also. who knows maybe he might roll tru's and 5:20's also :biggrin:
> *


THEY HAD O.G. 5.20'S ON THE BACK TO THE FUTURE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 19 2009, 09:58 PM~16033039
> *or how about "the outer limits"
> 
> anyone who remembers (or even knows what that is) is true old school!
> *



You struck me on that one :cheesy: LMFAO!! I been watch them for old times sake on Chiller its a SyFy sister station on AT&T U-verse They play the marathons...They will plays Monters also :biggrin: Cause i know if you know bout outer limits you know about Monster


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 21 2009, 06:24 AM~16044930
> *THEY HAD O.G. 5.20'S ON THE BACK TO THE FUTURE CAR :biggrin:
> *


you dont think that those middle eastern dudes shot doc for his technology do you? they wanted his secret premium sport way recipe!  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

just coming back to check up on progress and see if there was any news.

keep up the good work boys.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

all is well. the holidays are slowing things down, but forward progress is being made.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 22 2009, 02:43 PM~16059680
> *all is well. the holidays are slowing things down, but forward progress is being made.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

got these if anyone is interested....2 nos og 520s and 1 semi used 520.....
non blem tires and in good shape....
















































14s not to be confused with those taylor tot tires :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ahem.... hamush?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

$160 each for the nos tires and $125 for the used one....


----------



## That 79 (Feb 11, 2008)

This a great topic guys I just read this ENTIRE thread because I love 5.20's always have...............and im from NY! after seeing that cadillac "Crystal Blue Persuasion" back in the day in Lowrider I was seriously hooked! Now I have an '84 skin top Caddi myself! When I was still in Ny in the late '90's I had a friend we called "Knowledge" because he was really innovative, he had a '64? Newport 2 door with an elaborate set up ,OG 5.20's , and REAL Daytons. He used to chill with Drastic and knew Bean, Marvin and them.....anyway he was my hero for doing it big like that in the Empire State where at that time only Drastic was the force when it came to Lowriding.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

bring my 5.20's back please who do we have to torture


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

put me down for 2 sets :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

soon we are going to post a pre-order thread here. once we get a firm price per tire, we will quote it here.

we are also still waiting or a final dollar amount. we may have to take deposits to pay the large cost of manufacturing. this will be a last resort, as we want to do this in cash, and not have to finance, or borrow, or take deposits.

so for the time being, we will establish a thread to determine how many guys are interested in our tires, once we have a definite price point.

happy new year guys!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 1 2010, 09:13 PM~16156860
> *soon we are going to post a pre-order thread here. once we get a firm price per tire, we will quote it here.
> 
> we are also still waiting or a final dollar amount. we may have to take deposits to pay the large cost of manufacturing. this will be a last resort, as we want to do this in cash, and not have to finance, or borrow, or take deposits.
> ...


When you do 14's I will be standing there drolling with a sweaty fist of cash :cheesy:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

if we are sucessful with the 13's, 14's will be right behind them. its a big financial risk to do this, so we need to see if or how fast we can recover our investment.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Very true.

It to me seems that a 14 would sell just as much from my point of view.Anyone running any old wheel Tru's,Cragers and so one need 14's.

But at the same point 5'20's in a 14 do not cost as much as a 13 5'20 so I guess I can see the market you are going for.

I hope it pans out I would really like to run 5'20's on my wheels and not the coker ones if I do not have to.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 1 2010, 08:13 PM~16156860
> *soon we are going to post a pre-order thread here. once we get a firm price per tire, we will quote it here.
> 
> we are also still waiting or a final dollar amount. we may have to take deposits to pay the large cost of manufacturing. this will be a last resort, as we want to do this in cash, and not have to finance, or borrow, or take deposits.
> ...



AWWWW CCHHIIIT


can't wait


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 2 2010, 12:03 AM~16157910
> *
> 
> It to me seems that a 14 would sell just as much
> *


5.20x14 is the best looking tire in the world....IMO.



i like the 5.20x14 on everything, except g-body cars. but everything else for SURE. :cheesy:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 1 2010, 11:59 PM~16157873
> *if we are sucessful with the 13's, 14's will be right behind them. its a big financial risk to do this, so we need to see if or how fast we can recover our investment.
> *


the market might not be huge, BUT, some of the best clubs still require them and wont allow anything else!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 1 2010, 10:51 PM~16157790
> *When you do 14's I will be standing there drolling with a sweaty fist of cash :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

from what i have personally seen, and this is by no means any indicator of the popularity of 14's, 9 out of 10 cars are running 13's.

and out of all the original cars out there (Impalas mostly), most of those guys (myself included) run 7.50 or 8.00 x 14's on their stock ride.

the 13's will cost us less because of a volume discount from the manufacturer. i do not know by how much.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 2 2010, 12:35 PM~16160788
> *from what i have personally seen, and this is by no means any indicator of the popularity of 14's, 9 out of 10 cars are running 13's.
> 
> and out of all the original cars out there (Impalas mostly), most of those guys (myself included) run 7.50 or 8.00 x 14's on their stock ride.
> ...


one of the biggest clubs that requires their members to run 5.20's has A LOT of cars on 14's...and did even back when they cost $19.95 per tire.



im sure 13's will always out sell the 14, but there is a decent market for the 14's. I WILL BUY SOME IF THEY ARE A DUPLICATE OF THE ORIGINAL. i still got NOS originals but man, tires cant last but so many years, even stored properly.



when Coker first said they were making an "exact duplicate" of the original, I had pre-ordered 10 sets, then my homie seen the tires at a show and was like "cancel your order FAST".


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

would love some 13's


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 2 2010, 10:52 PM~16166556
> *one of the biggest clubs that requires their members to run 5.20's has A LOT of cars on 14's...and did even back when they cost $19.95 per tire.
> im sure 13's will always out sell the 14, but there is a decent market for the 14's. I WILL BUY SOME IF THEY ARE A DUPLICATE OF THE ORIGINAL. i still got NOS originals but man, tires cant last but so many years, even stored properly.
> when Coker first said they were making an "exact duplicate" of the original, I had pre-ordered 10 sets, then my homie seen the tires at a show and was like "cancel your order FAST".
> *


this is good information. i know that Lifestyles runs only 14's. i am confident that we will get 14's made if we ge this thing off the ground.

we are getting close..


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jan 2 2010, 10:58 PM~16166607
> *would love some 13's
> *


x520


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 3 2010, 12:30 AM~16166893
> *this is good information. i know that Lifestyle runs only 14's. i am confident that we will get 14's made if we ge this thing off the ground.
> 
> we are getting close..
> *


Fixed 

And I allways thought they only ran 14's aswell but there are some 13's in there aswell  I just started to look a lil harder as I really like there cars.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 3 2010, 10:25 AM~16167632
> *Fixed
> 
> And I allways thought they only ran 14's aswell but there are some 13's in there aswell  I just started to look a lil harder as I really like there cars.
> *


Lifestyle only runs 5.20's, so that limits the wheels to 13" and 14" it's not that they only run 14's


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

it is our goal to have these be EXACT replicas. if they are not, then there is no point in going to all this effort. there are a few legalities involved, but we think we can overcome those without too much trouble

once we get the 13's marketed and sold, we will take the proceeds and use them to make the 14's.

so all you 14" riders, be patient. we wont leave you out. it is purely a financial decision to make the 13's first.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

imma 14 inch rida and I feel left out already , rethink this racerboy, we are having alot harder finding nice 14 inch ww tires ,So why not try getting our 520-14'z first


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 3 2010, 07:34 PM~16169255
> *imma 14 inch rida and I feel left out already , rethink this racerboy, we are having alot harder finding nice 14 inch ww tires ,So why not try getting our 520-14'z first
> *


Meh, I'll just roll 5.60's until the 14's come out


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 3 2010, 10:24 AM~16169178
> *it is our goal to have these be EXACT replicas. if they are not, then there is no point in going to all this effort. there are a few legalities involved, but we think we can overcome those without too much trouble
> 
> once we get the 13's marketed and sold, we will take the proceeds and use them to make the 14's.
> ...


PHOENIX RIDERZ only roll13's and 5.20's. we are watching this closely too


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll buy some 13's.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 3 2010, 01:30 AM~16166893
> *this is good information. i know that Lifestyles runs only 14's. i am confident that we will get 14's made if we ge this thing off the ground.
> 
> we are getting close..
> *


LIFESTYLE runs both 13 and 14, but most cars have 14's.




but they ALL have 5.20s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 3 2010, 10:34 AM~16169255
> *imma 14 inch rida and I feel left out already , rethink this racerboy, we are having alot harder finding nice 14 inch ww tires ,So why not try getting our 520-14'z first
> *


 its all about dollars my friend. 13's out sell 14's. we need to sell a shitload of 13's to recover costs, and then take whatever is left to make the 14's.

our plans are this: make the 5.20 13 first. then 5.20x14. if all goes well, we may make 5.60x14's

this coming week should be interesting. its in the attorneys corner now, waiting to see what happens.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 3 2010, 10:58 PM~16176127
> *its all about dollars my friend. 13's out sell 14's. we need to sell a shitload of 13's to recover costs, and then take whatever is left to make the 14's.
> 
> our plans are this: make the 5.20 13 first. then 5.20x14. if all goes well, we may make 5.60x14's
> ...


 :x:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

since there is alot if intrest in both 13" & 14" tires, why doesn't some one post a pic of some 5.20's mounted on some rims, both sizes sitting side by side, also a pic of the front of the tires??? So they can see the difference of the two tires, and make their desicion a bit easier.................


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

still waiting. we got several emails from our attorney explaining some things. its become more complicated than we thought, but it can still be done.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 10 2010, 05:52 PM~16247221
> *still waiting. we got several emails from our attorney explaining some things. its become more complicated than we thought, but it can still be done.
> *


shit homie, I honestly hope that the OG 5.20's get re-produced.
I and I know there's alot of folks here, that want to thank you for what you are doing.

Thanks for all the efforts    

Joe
PHOENIX RIDERZ


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 10 2010, 06:52 PM~16247221
> *still waiting. we got several emails from our attorney explaining some things. its become more complicated than we thought, but it can still be done.
> *


have guys sign waivers, so nobody can come after you, if the tires blows out, you`ll need to cover your selfs, as you know shits going to happen, and that might come up as a concern from your lawyer,,,,,the liability issue.
everybody here, knows what your doing to make this happen, and all it takes is 1 knucklehead that blows a tire, and thinks he can call 1800 LARRY H. PARKER.
and get a check!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> shit homie, I honestly hope that the OG 5.20's get re-produced.
> I and I know there's alot of folks here, that want to thank you for what you are doing.
> 
> Thanks for all the efforts
> x520 13s that is


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 10 2010, 09:53 PM~16250372
> *have guys sign waivers, so nobody can come after you, if the tires blows out, you`ll need to cover your selfs, as you know shits going to happen, and that might come up as a concern from your lawyer,,,,,the liability issue.
> everybody here, knows what your doing to make this  happen, and all it takes is 1 knucklehead that blows a tire, and thinks he can call 1800 LARRY H. PARKER.
> and get a check!
> *


all they have to do is sell them as "show use only"


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 10 2010, 05:52 PM~16247221
> *still waiting. we got several emails from our attorney explaining some things. its become more complicated than we thought, but it can still be done.
> *


how complicated can it be to make a damn tire , attorneys always got their asses in the bizniss.....  bastards are slowing down the well greased wheel of forward movement....


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Jan 10 2010, 10:53 PM~16250372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true.Also there will be a load rating on the tire and if you put a tire on a car that goes past the load limit guess what you are the retard and pretty much fucked.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

actually, the liability is the least of our concerns. besides, we can make the tires a true 6ply, which means the load rating will be closer to 1000 pounds, as opposed to the 368 (or so) the cokers are rated at.

we are waiting for some federal information to come back to us. our government is very slow....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i NEED 14s but will easilly pick up a set of 13s to get this up and moving on to the 14s

hope all is working for the best


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt for 5.20's :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

I would think that most people that are concerned about originality would want 14s more then 13s..... maybe do a poll.

either way I hope the 14s dont take long to come out.


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

5.20
:worship: :worship:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

TTT.. gotta keep this one going!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 19 2010, 03:26 PM~16341236
> *TTT.. gotta keep this one going!
> *


X2


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

Put me down for a set of 14's...


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

Cool


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 19 2010, 04:26 PM~16341236
> *TTT.. gotta keep this one going!
> *


keep chugging forward!
any new news?


----------



## imaxjr (Aug 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: O.G. 560-14 with 5/8 whitewall


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

coker sell them for $91


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Feb 12 2010, 07:53 AM~16589760
> *coker sell them for $91
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Feb 11 2010, 10:53 PM~16589760
> *coker sell them for $91
> *


are coker any good???


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I would love to have a set of 13's


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:run:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 19 2010, 03:26 PM~16341236
> *TTT.. gotta keep this one going!
> *


x3


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 64joe (Jul 29, 2008)

if this really happens il take 1set of13s and a set of 14s


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 9 2010, 06:24 PM~16842940
> *I would love to have a set of 13's
> *


X2


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------

